# case 884



## Darren Baum (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a Case IH 884 and lost the dipstick for the Hy/trans fluid. I ordered a replacement and it seems to be longer than the original. Can anyone tell me the length of the dipstick from the dipstick tube to the full line?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Darren! I am not sure what to tell you short of calling a dealer in hopes of obtaining this information. I think I would verify what the OEM shop manual states is the transmission oil capacity and on the next transmission oil change, service the transmission with the specified amount of oil, operate the tractor for a half hour of so to get any air out and insure the oil as reached its operating level and then make a temporary mark on the dipstick where the oil level settles after about 2 hours or more. If this mark seems to be where the oil level stabilizes after several hours of operation and no leaks, you can mark it permanently. 

What happened to the original dipstick? Another option (not a very likely one though) is to find someone who owns an 884 in your area and compare dipsticks. You can mark the new one similar to the old stick. 

Wish I could be of more help. Hopefully some of our members may be able to offer more ideas.


----------

